# OK. I have got it bad!!!



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been researching whether to buy a Look 585 or 595 or a Pinarello f4:13 but now I am convinced that I want a sloping TT Vamoots.
Unfortunately I cannot afford a new one so am on the hunt for a 2nd hand one in a size 59.
I have been scouring ebay and the RBR classified's with no success.
Anyone have any other suggestions for where to look??
Anyone happen to know someone who is looking to offload one (Yeah right!! Who would do something that stupid??)

Unfortunately I am in Australia so this is also narrowing down my options.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

A moots frame isn't any more expensive than any of the above frames you have listed. Moots also hold their value quite well so you probably won't save a ton of money on a used one anyways. And shipping one from the states will be even more expensive. 
Consider buying a new moots an investment. A high quality titanium frame such as a moots will ride as good as any carbon frame out there and will never wear out. In 30 years your moots will still look like new and ride just the same. You will never have to purchase another road bike again. 
Just be sure that you have the right size.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Rubber Lizard said:


> A moots frame isn't any more expensive than any of the above frames you have listed. Moots also hold their value quite well so you probably won't save a ton of money on a used one anyways. And shipping one from the states will be even more expensive.
> Consider buying a new moots an investment. A high quality titanium frame such as a moots will ride as good as any carbon frame out there and will never wear out. In 30 years your moots will still look like new and ride just the same. You will never have to purchase another road bike again.
> Just be sure that you have the right size.



Was not saying it is more expensive.
In fact it is a very similar price.
Not sure about them not being much cheaper 2nd hand though.
All the ones I have seen on ebay have been substantially cheaper even though they have a fork included.


----------

